# seeking advice about surgery



## suzan30 (Sep 26, 2011)

I'm on newbie on this board. I'm scheduled for surgery on 11/17 to remove a large nodule (6x3 cm.) on the left side of my thyroid. My dr. said I will stay just one night unless they need to take out the whole thyroid. I'm just wondering how difficult the post-op period is. I was told I'd be sent home with a drain and should expect to be feeling pretty out of sorts for about a week. For post-surgery veterans, how long before you were able to cook, do laundry, and other light housework? How long before you felt up to doing desk work? How long before you could leave the house for shopping? How long before you could get back to the gym.

Any advice would be helpful. I am 52, healthy except for this thyroid issue, single mom of a 16 year old and am trying to figure out how this will impact my life. Thanks in advance!


----------



## Alicia123 (Oct 7, 2011)

Welcome. I too will be having surgery to remove a few nodules. Are you having the lobe removed or just the nodule? I am having endoscopic surgery to remove nodules only. The doctor said that I would have a drain for a day, but that I would go home same day unless for some reason they end up needing to remove one or both lobes. The doctor told me I would be good to go back to work in 2~3 days. It would be longer if TT is done (of course). Have you had any other tests ran or fna biopsy (cancer)? Is it causing problems swallowing?

Best of luck to you! Again, welcome.
Others (with more knowledge/experience) will be along to comment soon.


----------



## webster2 (May 19, 2011)

Hi Suzan, I have been wondering about you. I am 52 also. My experience was that I could do all of the the household chores that you mentioned, but I needed to pace myself with rest. I have a desk job too, and went back at 2 weeks but needed another week or so. I am not sure if it was the lighting, taxing my brain or what, but it took me awhile. I still need to get out of the building for some fresh air.

My advice is drink a lot of fluids, and rest.


----------



## joplin1975 (Jul 21, 2011)

I was doing very light housework (a load or two of laundry etc) the day I was released (but I did not have a drain) and could do everything you mentioned in the days following, provided I took breaks as needed.

I worked from home the week following surgery and went back to the office (desk job) two weeks after.

We re-roofed the house ten days after surgery (not recommended, but it can be done). I started doing barn chores (I have horses) five days after surgery.


----------



## Andros (Aug 26, 2009)

suzan30 said:


> I'm on newbie on this board. I'm scheduled for surgery on 11/17 to remove a large nodule (6x3 cm.) on the left side of my thyroid. My dr. said I will stay just one night unless they need to take out the whole thyroid. I'm just wondering how difficult the post-op period is. I was told I'd be sent home with a drain and should expect to be feeling pretty out of sorts for about a week. For post-surgery veterans, how long before you were able to cook, do laundry, and other light housework? How long before you felt up to doing desk work? How long before you could leave the house for shopping? How long before you could get back to the gym.
> 
> Any advice would be helpful. I am 52, healthy except for this thyroid issue, single mom of a 16 year old and am trying to figure out how this will impact my life. Thanks in advance!


Welcome to the board! We have many who have had the surgery and I know they will rally around to offer assistance and support.


----------



## suzan30 (Sep 26, 2011)

Thanks to everyone for responding. It is good to hear that I'll be able to keep up with daily life. My surgeon offered me the 17th or the 29th and I thought sooner would be better. This way I will have the Thanksgiving break to recoup.

I am having a lobectomy unless they discover something dicey during the surgery. My doctor says that if it is the lobectomy I will probably still have thyroid function and will only need a small dose of thyroid hormone to "top off" what my own body is producing. I was wondering how those of you who had just a lobe removed tolerated the dip in hormone production. Thanks again for the advice


----------



## thornvhu (Jul 3, 2011)

Hey Suzan30, I had my right lobe removed and went home the same day. My doctors think my other side will produce enough hormone as well. Right now iam still taking the smallest dose possible of Levo. I feel pretty good and I'm healing well. Took a little over a week Off, from desk job. I would take at least a week off. Iam just saying be kind to yourself


----------



## CLRRN (Jun 22, 2011)

Hi Suzan,
Welcome to board. I think you will be fine to do small chores around the house. Listen to your body. Rest is important and so is ice. I took off a few weeks from work but I had the time so it worked out but I was able to function around the house.

Initially I had a partial thyroidectomy and I was told that I would receive a small amount of thyroid med to "top off" what my own body was making and in my opinion, that made sense to me. I ended up having the rest of my thyroid removed so I don't have an option. LOL I didn't have a drain w/either surgery.

Good luck and keep us posted but remember-rest, ice, rest!!

Chris


----------



## nodakmom (Oct 15, 2011)

Just to chime in with another story/experience, lol, I had a total and stayed 1 night in the hospital. I was feeling better by 3 days post-op and by 6 days I felt I could have went back to work part time (desk job) although I didn't since the kids were out of school so I enjoyed 2 extra days with them. I also did not have a drain. Can't tell you about the gym, being hypothyroid in prep for radioactive iodine leaves me wipped just from normal activities lol.


----------



## I DClaire (Jul 31, 2011)

I'm 65 and we're retired - no kids or job to worry about. I went in at 5:30 A.M. on 9/23 expecting to have my thyroid removed and go home the next morning but things actually were more complicated than expected. My thyroid was drastically enlarged and contained undetected cysts, nodules and a tiny cancer. I awoke to discover my parathyroids had been damaged because of the more extensive surgery and I had to stay in the hospital for 4 days trying to get my calcium levels to kick-in...which they eventually did.

I did not feel too sporty the first night after surgery BUT even with the parathyroid issues, I can honestly say I felt fine by the next day. I had one Demerol shot the first night - from then on all I used for pain was Chloroseptic Sore Throat Spray. I felt so totally horrible before surgery that I guess I was on a natural high but I honestly felt fine.

I was told I could shower the first day after surgery (my incision was stitched internally and glued externally). I couldn't bathe for 3-4 weeks but I could shower. My incision never hurt and the little drain was removed the morning after surgery.

I happened to have a neighbor in the hospital at the same time and our families visited daily. I was bored to death, couldn't really concentrate on anything (other than wanting to go home) but I ate just about everything I was offered, slept relatively well and cannot complain about anything.

I, too, started light housekeeping chores as soon as I got home. I walked my pug around the block the day I got home. I watered plants outside - had an enjoyable amount of visitors and never have had any major problems, other than the stubborn calcium levels.

I came home on Tuesday and went to an out-of-state family reunion the following Sunday.

Right now I'm anxious to find out my first real post-surgery lab results. I feel good! My energy level isn't spectacular but it's better than it's been in a long time and I have no regrets about having surgery.


----------



## SweetGirl44 (Sep 26, 2011)

Suzan. Give yourself a few days before getting back to "normal" activities. Remember to give yourself a break if you don't feel up to doing some chores/ work etc... You are having surgery and each of us is different. My biggest trouble was from anethesia, yet others breeze right through without any issues. Just remember that REST is your best bet for the first week! Best wishes to you.


----------



## honey_mocha (Oct 8, 2011)

Hi, I had a lobectomy on Oct. 27th, I had my post op appointment on Nov. 4th and my doctor told me that the other half would take up the slack so no meds for now.

I went back too work this Monday and I feel much better than before the surgery. I do take much better care of myself and delegate a lot of the household chores to the kids and fiance (they are great about it.. I should have surgery more often LOL, just kidding)

I suggest you take things slow and give your body time to adjust. If I do feel tired at all, I will take a nap after work for an hour or two and after that I'm just fine.

Take care and God bless..


----------



## webster2 (May 19, 2011)

Honey, I am so glad to hear you are feeling great! Please have your blood levels checked regularly, half can do the job, it just needs to be monitored. Best wishes to you!


----------



## Andros (Aug 26, 2009)

honey_mocha said:


> Hi, I had a lobectomy on Oct. 27th, I had my post op appointment on Nov. 4th and my doctor told me that the other half would take up the slack so no meds for now.
> 
> I went back too work this Monday and I feel much better than before the surgery. I do take much better care of myself and delegate a lot of the household chores to the kids and fiance (they are great about it.. I should have surgery more often LOL, just kidding)
> 
> ...


So glad to hear this good news. Very glad!!! Now you can get on w/life!


----------

